# Blue Limestone Park



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone been to Blue Limestone Park in Delaware and fished the quarries. How is it, thoughts??

Thanks, brohnhdon


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

It's a fun spot for kids catching the trout that are stocked. I haven't heard anything this year but would be they have already done it or will be soon. There are some monster bass in there but are hard to target. The place gets busy at times and ends up trashy as well.

Not bad for kids but there are other better options especially with the crappie and white bass biting so good right now so close to shore.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Tons of gills and they stock trout each year. About the bass: There are some huge ones in there but good luck... They have seen every lure out there and just scoff at 'em!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I popped in there the other night only threw about 5 casts and caught an 8in crappie... went by the next morning after dropping all the kids off at school and caught a blue gill again after about 5 casts... might go to my buddies house tonight and hit some of the back quarries that are in his back yard... I'll let ya know if anything worthwhile comes outof it.


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

It will be on April 6th this year according to ODNR website.



MDBuckeye said:


> It's a fun spot for kids catching the trout that are stocked. I haven't heard anything this year but would be they have already done it or will be soon. There are some monster bass in there but are hard to target. The place gets busy at times and ends up trashy as well.
> 
> Not bad for kids but there are other better options especially with the crappie and white bass biting so good right now so close to shore.


----------



## mschaff30 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have fished there 3 times, tons of blue gills so its great for kids. Like everyone else has said, I threw my entire kit at the bass and they just swim by it. They hang out in the thick vegetation that is unfishable to anything except top water lures. there are trout but its very deep and they stay down in the cold water. its worth it to check out if you're close and have an hour to kill.


----------



## jjkc (Sep 1, 2010)

The back is a lot better than the front. I have fished it for the last three years several times a week. There are some pigs back there just have to be willing to put the time in. I always catch and release back there have fun!! The proof is in the pictures please practice catch and release so we can all have fun!!!


----------

